# The Scoop Command



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey all,

as I mentioned a few times, Pablo is so fearless when it comes to bigger, even obviously aggressive dogs. Another Hav owner (thanks for the tip Margaret!!!) told me they taught their dog the 'scoop' command, where basically your dog will come running to you and expects to be *picked up*. I thought that is an awesome command to teach Pablo especially for dangerous situations and wanted to pass that idea on to you guys. It's one thing to have your Hav 'come' to you, but it's another to have them let you actually scoop them up right away.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hey that is a good idea....Jillee is fearless as well.....how did you go about teaching Pablo that command....he is sooo stinkin cute!!!!!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Maryam, I think this is a great idea. 

I know someone who has taught her Hav to jump onto her thigh so she can scoop her up. I don't know if she intended it for any dangerous situations but she has taugth her little furgirl a number of tricks.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan,
we're far from having it 'taught' already. We just started it yesterday. I have no idea what the correct way of teaching it is, but I show him the treats in my hand, he comes running (I say scoop while he comes), I pick him up and say scoop again while doing so, once picked up, I say 'good boy' and give him the treats and let him back down. I keep walking to different parts of the room and repeat the same process.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Maybe keeping Pabplo on a short leash is enough? I keep Beamer on a 6ft leash, and if some crazy a$$ dog comes a running, I can easily 'scoop' him up with no problems. This actually happend acouple months ago. I was just about ready to kick this stupid dog (not hard ) ...then his owner showed up and did not even appoligize for his dogs insane behaviour or the fact that he was not on his leash. errrrrrrrrrrr

Ryan


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So is the goal to get the dog running to you and jump up for you to grab him or staying in one spot so you can grab him?

I know a lot of agility people who train the dog to run and jump into their arms.

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Ryan,

I can not imagine keeping Pablo on a short leash ALL THE TIME, that's why I think it's safer to teach him useful commands.

Amanda,

that must be pretty cool to have your dog run and jump into your arms, but with my clumsiness I'd probably fall over :faint: So to answer your question: the dog is supposed to come/run to you so you can pick him up. But of course everyone can do their preferred version of this command.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I know a lot of agility people who train the dog to run and jump into their arms.


I keep thinking I should teach Riley to jump in my arms after an agility run but have yet to work on it.. I should get my lazy butt in gear, he loves learning new tricks.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Gucci has the fearless gene with bigger dogs, in fact..I think she prefers to bully the BIG ones. lol

Ryan, I like a shorter leash too..But I can see where that could come in handy for some situations.

Although, realistically...If Gucci is engaged in playing with a big, new friend...I'm not sure if ANY command would work, the selective hearing might be a problem. lol The older she gets, the more selective her hearing is!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well the issue is you still need the come part- Both my girls know to come to me and once they do the need a command before they leave. So I use a down for Belle cause if it is something she really wants to do, she doesnt want me to grab her (ie- agility) But then huge reward and we play off the course.

I wanted to teach Belle the jump into my arms cause it is cute though. Maybe I will find directions and start working on it to share!

Amanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, I would love to see that energy-furball run and jump straight into your arms! Can't wait to see the clip :biggrin1:
The 'come' and being picked up part are 2 big challenges. Because Pablo may come but not necessarily let me pick him up, cause he thinks that means I want to grab something out of his mouth, eye, take him home, etc. After 3 short sessions he lets me pick him up without a fuss, even outside. So I see hope...

Kara, that selective hearing is cute but yet terrible. So far Pablo has only selective hearing when he finds a nice goose poop pile uke:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, just you wait until Pablo has a few more months under his belt! There was a time that Kubrick wouldn't come to me even with a treat in my hand! Now he is getting back to listening again. Thank goodness for that!

And I don't think I could teach Kubrick to jump up into my arms... he just recently (last week) was able to jump up onto the bed! He can't get as high up as my arms yet. LOL.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well I learned on, the best way to teach anything is to break it down into small steps and perfect each step before putting it together. Okay my goal is to have Belle or Dora jumping into my arms by March 1st. They need to learn some new tricks!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Maryam,

It seems to have worsened with age, or perhaps when I stopped carrying 'treats' and treating her for every little thing. But, heck..I'm not going to be a treat dispenser for the rest of my life, she needs to respond w/o them, IMO. lol, Easier said than done.

I can just see another dog being enough of a distraction for her, and yes...she does find other animals' poo in the yard. Luckily, she doesn't eat it, but she will sniff it for HOURS if I'd let her. lol

Kara


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Lina and Kara,

oh yes, I KNOW he'll test my patience bad time in the near future, that's why I try to teach him as much as I can before Teenagerhood. My DH calls Pablo a Treat-h*re, LOL. But I can already see that he starts not caring for treats in some situations, let alone he knows I don't have any! But in the long run, it will be of advantage to teach them these things I'm sure. 
Kara, I feel like a food dispenser too, LOL. But I don't treat him for the tricks anymore that became part of our daily routine: sit, down, shake paw, fetch, etc. Eventually the plan is to have him do all this stuff reliably treat-free (yay, you're right!).


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I would warn against teaching your dog to run into your arms because another dog is chasing him. The outcome of that could easily be you getting attacked by the dog.

My lab is very strong and a grown man would have trouble defending themselves against her if she was attacking them. 

I live with three havs and a lab. I never ever let my havs show disrepect to my lab or vise versa. She could kill them in one bite. You must teach your havs that it is never okay for them to show agression to another dog. 

They could be attacked so fast that there is nothing you could do to stop it.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

> You must teach your havs that it is never okay for them to show agression to another dog.


Paige, I see your point and it could really you in a dangerous situation! I was thinking about this command in a more preventive way, before it can come to any aggression. Also, Pablo isn't aggressive towards other dogs, he just want to play with all of them, which isn't always wise.
I really like this command for many more (un-dangerous) situations: picking him up to put him in the car, to bathe him, to get something out of his face, etc. As we know many of these smarties like to run away when it's bath time :bathbaby:


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

maryam187 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> as I mentioned a few times, Pablo is so fearless when it comes to bigger, even obviously aggressive dogs. Another Hav owner (thanks for the tip Margaret!!!) told me they taught their dog the 'scoop' command, where basically your dog will come running to you and expects to be *picked up*. I thought that is an awesome command to teach Pablo especially for dangerous situations and wanted to pass that idea on to you guys. It's one thing to have your Hav 'come' to you, but it's another to have them let you actually scoop them up right away.


I sorry maryam, I must of misunderstood your comments above.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah, Paige, sorry English is my 4th language and I sure express myself in a funky way at times. By Pablo being 'fearless' I meant naive and playful with the 'wrong' dogs. And by 'dangerous situation' I meant when Pablo plays with bigger dogs and the play gets too rough, that's when I want to get him out of that environment without going in myself.


----------

